# ORIENT Classic- Automatic ?Sun & Moon? - new release



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

*ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*










SpecificationsMechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 46B46 Made in Japan
Self-winding movement
21 jewels
21600/hour vibrations
Date indicator, Day hand, AM/PM disk-shaped indicator
(Sun & Moon display)

Stainless steel case
Sapphire crystal
Genuine leather strap
Screw see-through caseback　(Crystal glass)
Water resistant to 30m
Diameter 41.50mm
Thickness 13.29mm

and the press release..

http://www.orient-watch.com/press_release/20120727.pdf


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

the sun & moon is just a fancy name for 24hr indicator right?


----------



## Grumpyguy (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*



anzac1957 said:


> *Specifications*
> 
> Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 46B46 Made in Japan
> Self-winding movement
> ...


Beautiful. I'm a sucker for the moon phase look--then when you throw in the day and date--I'm hooked. Wonder when this will be up on the Orient U.S. site?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*



Everdying said:


> the sun & moon is just a fancy name for 24hr indicator right?


Yeah, pretty much. I have one of those too, but I don't have to wear it on my wrist. Its called a window. LOL. I obviously find them pointless. A true moonphase is pretty cool though...


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*



sirgilbert357 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I have one of those too, but I don't have to wear it on my wrist. Its called a window. LOL. I obviously find them pointless. A true moonphase is pretty cool though...


Whats a "TRUE Moonphase"? How is it different?

I like the look of this watch - I have already seen it on ebay. However, I wish Orient would actually come up with a NEW design and not just re-use ones they already have, in this case just simply swapping out a dial with a hand with this sun/moon deal. Same goes ( and I have said this before) - hands - how hard is it to design some more NEW hands? They have been using the same several designs on ALL their watches - pretty cheap if you ask me. Citizen and Seiko are better in this regard. 
Seems like Orient finds a good movement/design and while it may be interesting at first - they keep milking it in their other watches. I would LOVE to see more NEW ideas.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

A "true moonphase" is a complication that shows the state of the moon's waxing and waning over it's 29 and a half day cycle. That watch just has a disc that has a sun and a moon, signifying "day and "night". It rotates once a day (24 hrs.).
Speaking of Seiko, Orient is owned by Seiko.

Josh


----------



## conjurer (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*



J.D.B. said:


> A "true moonphase" is a complication that shows the state of the moon's waxing and waning over it's 29 and a half day cycle. That watch just has a disc that has a sun and a moon, signifying "day and "night". It rotates once a day (24 hrs.).
> Speaking of Seiko, Orient is owned by Seiko.
> 
> Josh


Yes, this would explain the "Sun & Moon" in the name. A moonphase doesn't have a sun in it.


----------



## mitsouge (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

Well, I have the CET05002W with caliber 46B40 and after a professional regulation it's within COSC standards or more than this, +/- 1-2 sec / day....


----------



## Dorean (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

normally not my kind of style watches but this one is stunning!!


----------



## ^Deadly_Sin^ (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

I really like this one! The price is right too


----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

Does anyone own this watch? I can't keep to find any on-wrists pictures of it.

Do you guys think this is watch is too thick for 6" wrists?


----------



## vivo (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ORIENT Classic- Automatic "Sun & Moon" - new release*

It says "Japan movement"... so that means the movement is made in Japan but the whole watch is made or assembled somewhere else... Singapore maybe?


----------

